# Can I bite your boobs?



## Mudge (Nov 17, 2004)

A guy walking down the street sees a woman with what he believes are the
perfect breasts.

He says to her, "Excuse me, would you let me bite your breasts for $100?

"Are you nuts?", she replies. And keeps walking away.

He turns around, runs around the block and gets to the corner before she does.
"Would you let me bite your breasts for $1,000?" he asks again.

"Listen mister, I'm not that kind of woman. Got it?"

So the guy runs again around the next block and faces her again: "Would you let
me bite your breasts just once for $10,000?"

She thinks about it for a while and "Hmmm $10,000, eh? Ok, just once, but not
here. Let's go to that dark alley over there"

So they went to that alley and she takes off the blouse to reveal the most
perfect breasts in the world. As soon as he sees them he jumps on them and
starts caressing them, fondling them, kissing them, burying his face in
them,....but not biting.

After a while the woman gets all annoyed and asks: "Are you gonna bite them or
what?"

"Nah," he replies. "Costs too much."


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## irontime (Nov 17, 2004)

Not too shabby 


Reminds me of a prank I used to play on chicks in the bar. 
I would bet them $1 that I could touch their breasts without touching their shirt. Automatically they think thats impossible so they go for it. So I ask them to raise their hands over their head and I look as if I'm really concentrating. Then I grab each breast firmly and say "Shit, looks like I lost" as I flip them a dollar


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

Lmao!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a prank I used to play on chicks in the bar.
> I would bet them $1 that I could touch their breasts without touching their shirt. Automatically they think thats impossible so they go for it. So I ask them to raise their hands over their head and I look as if I'm really concentrating. Then I grab each breast firmly and say "Shit, looks like I lost" as I flip them a dollar


_Haha.. that is great.  
_


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Not too shabby
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a prank I used to play on chicks in the bar.
> I would bet them $1 that I could touch their breasts without touching their shirt. Automatically they think thats impossible so they go for it. So I ask them to raise their hands over their head and I look as if I'm really concentrating. Then I grab each breast firmly and say "Shit, looks like I lost" as I flip them a dollar



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! What i would give to see a stupid girl fall for this kind of crap. HAHAHA!

I mean, you know, that's kinda rude and all but if they're that stupid, they deserve it. Plus, I could use a good laugh.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> A guy walking down the street sees a woman with what he believes are the
> perfect breasts.
> 
> He says to her, "Excuse me, would you let me bite your breasts for $100?
> ...




    thats a good one


----------



## musclepump (Nov 17, 2004)

ha!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2004)

Thats excellent haha.


----------



## John H. (Nov 19, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> A guy walking down the street sees a woman with what he believes are the
> perfect breasts.
> 
> He says to her, "Excuse me, would you let me bite your breasts for $100?
> ...



Hi Mudge,

I would have done ALL the above INCLUDING biting them - when I got finished with her she wouldn't want the money BELIEVE ME!!!    

Take Care, John H.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 19, 2004)

What movie is that joke from? All I remember is that it is a western.


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Nov 19, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> A guy walking down the street sees a woman with what he believes are the
> perfect breasts.
> 
> He says to her, "Excuse me, would you let me bite your breasts for $100?
> ...


  thats awesome i got to try that 

[/QUOTE]Reminds me of a prank I used to play on chicks in the bar. 
I would bet them $1 that I could touch their breasts without touching their shirt. Automatically they think thats impossible so they go for it. So I ask them to raise their hands over their head and I look as if I'm really concentrating. Then I grab each breast firmly and say "Shit, looks like I lost" as I flip them a dollar [/QUOTE] 
i like this thread...
lotts of valuable info:ROFL:


----------



## irontime (Nov 19, 2004)

lilguy_bigdream said:
			
		

> i like this thread...
> lotts of valuable info


Stick around kid, you'll learn all the peverted moves


----------

